# Nakayama Suita



## Badgertooth (Dec 15, 2016)

The polish I managed to achieve with this made me retrace my steps and film it as best I could. Not often I get an edge to pop a free hanging hair either. 

The progression is Shapton Glass 2k, which doesn't seem to get much love round here but damn does it get a job done. I used that to reset an edge that had got slippy from lots and lots of finisher testing without ever really bouncing back to reset the apex.

For a stone this fine, this leaves some tenacious burr. I had to use a combination of unloaded leather to break it and then dislodge it by pulling through soft grain wood.





Haven't added music this time because it seemed to be causing issues but picture J.D. McPherson - Head Over Heels

https://youtu.be/U8ZwthluKl4


----------



## Doug (Dec 15, 2016)

Incredible stone! Fast and fine. Nakayamas can have amazing cutting ability for their fineness. Love that black swarth. Score:thumbsup:


----------



## Krakorak (Dec 15, 2016)

Amazing stone, according to the video! Where did you get it and how hard is it?


----------



## XooMG (Dec 15, 2016)

I just took out my old Nakayama today. Mine is almost more of a razor stone...had to finish on a little bit of raised slurry. Looks like you got a nice result.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm a bit afraid to enter this rabbit hole&#128542;


----------



## Badgertooth (Dec 15, 2016)

XooMG said:


> I just took out my old Nakayama today. Mine is almost more of a razor stone...had to finish on a little bit of raised slurry. Looks like you got a nice result.



This is below razor in terms of hardness and manageability. It's kicking up that swarf without a nagura or diamond lapping. Big Tan Brick from the previous post is a razor users wet dream but will give you neither swarf nor slurry without a diamond plate. Polishing with added water was a pretty smooth experience.


----------



## Badgertooth (Dec 15, 2016)

Doug said:


> Incredible stone! Fast and fine. Nakayamas can have amazing cutting ability for their fineness. Love that black swarth. Score:thumbsup:



It's that inky blackness that made me realise it was a goody. And yes, I can think of much other than Nakayama that cuts like that at that fineness (except good suita which isn't as fine)


----------



## Badgertooth (Dec 15, 2016)

Nemo said:


> I'm a bit afraid to enter this rabbit hole[emoji20]



Abandon hope, all ye who enter


----------



## Nemo (Dec 15, 2016)

Badgertooth said:


> Abandon hope, all ye who enter



&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## zetieum (Dec 15, 2016)

Nemo said:


> I'm a bit afraid to enter this rabbit hole&#128542;



It is not a hole, it is a chasm.


----------



## cheflivengood (Dec 15, 2016)

zetieum said:


> It is not a hole, it is a chasm.



Mine shaft*


----------



## Marek07 (Dec 15, 2016)

Nemo said:


> I'm a bit afraid to enter this rabbit hole&#128542;





zetieum said:


> It is not a hole, it is a chasm.





cheflivengood said:


> Mine shaft*


Nah! More like an interdimensional vortex... and it's hungry too!
:wink:


----------



## NotThinEnough (Dec 15, 2016)

superb knife and stone. how good is the edge retention of steels at that refinement?


----------



## Smashmasta (Dec 15, 2016)

Badger, all your examples are always so pure and top tier quality. Sometimes I get goosebumps. :spin chair:

With the risk of kicking up the usual argument that it doesn't always matter - but has it been established which strata the kamisori Nakayamas come from vs the 'softer' knife Nakayamas, such as this suita, if they come from different stratas at all? Namito, perhaps?

For all the Jnats I have and plan on collecting, I'm still holding off on Nakayamas. If possible, I'd love to travel to Japan to personally pick out something so revered (and expensive), but this review is certainly making me want to jump the gun and pull the trigger.


----------



## Badgertooth (Dec 15, 2016)

Couldn't tell you Smash, but I think there's more overlap in terms of stones that are suitable for both. Some of that has to with the feedback and cutting power. Basically, they're pretty user friendly and get the job done.


----------



## Krassi (Dec 15, 2016)

Hiho! Interesting Stone!
Does anyone have a Nakayama Suita similar to this http://i.imgur.com/Jh2tfev.jpg ?
I am still searching for an answer if this is also a Nakayama Suita its soaking water faster than a uchigumori.

ahh @Badger i also have the Shapton Glass 2k and its the only one i like from the Glasstone lineup!
Dang! i should give it a try again and sell the useless 8k 16k and the rest too.

The Video is nice and the stone is fast and nice! actually its similar fast like my miami vice blue thing.

NICE! And your collection is exploding faster than mine ) .. Damn you get addicted to those rocks!
Seeya Daniel


----------



## Smashmasta (Dec 15, 2016)

Krassi said:


> Hiho! Interesting Stone!
> Does anyone have a Nakayama Suita similar to this http://i.imgur.com/Jh2tfev.jpg ?
> I am still searching for an answer if this is also a Nakayama Suita its soaking water faster than a uchigumori.
> 
> ...



I've seen some Nakayama that are somewhat similar to that gray color, but they didn't have as many lines. It also reminds me a bit of Maruoyama shiro suita, considering the line and grayness. Although Nakayama kiita is the most sought after, Bennyprofane tells me that Shinichi says it's actually the grayer/milkier white ones that are the fastest/ most practical. I don't have any Nakayamas, so I honestly can't say if that's the case, nor am I positive about that stone. 

Are you thinking about buying that stone, or do you have it already? If so, how is it? I think it looks cool.


----------



## bennyprofane (Dec 15, 2016)

Krassi bought this stone as a Maruoyama but has come to believe it's not a Maru. Krassi, what makes you think it's not a Maru? The grey color and the orange lines also make me think it's a Maru, my Maru also has these features....


----------



## Badgertooth (Dec 15, 2016)

bennyprofane said:


> Krassi bought this stone as a Maruoyama but has come to believe it's not a Maru. Krassi, what makes you think it's not a Maru? The grey color and the orange lines also make me think it's a Maru, my Maru also has these features....



That looks very much Maruoyama. Dove grey with orange lines is very, very characteristic of Maruoyama shiro suita. For what it's worth, I don't think my stone here is suita. There is no su, it is too fine and doesn't have that slight chalkiness I've come to associate with the feedback and texture on suitas. Just a gut feel, and no real science behind it and chalkiness might be a grossly inadequate description of the texture but there is a certain common feeling I get with suita


----------



## Krassi (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi Badger!

Well actually doesnt matter what it is, because its good! 
I only knew "its a shiro suita" and guessed its a maruyama.(because of the color, and typical lines with white kesuji)
Its original stamps said Shou Honyama and super duper quality stamp stuff.. "shiro suita" is the only thing i know about it. 
(Stone on the right side http://up.picr.de/27728698rd.jpg)


Ahhh its no Suita you are talking about!.. sorry for me asking then because i thought it was a suita and was amazed in what different kind of colors the come.

I am buying a lot of stones only from gut feel  so dondt tell me about it ) muahaha 
Sorry for asking that in your thread!! but nakayamas are always interesting (well too much stuff is labeled "Nakayama" but its very pleasant to use)

but back to the nakayamas.. iam also amazed how similar fast the work like the suitas.. but creamy !
i try to use a smaller one as a nagura on other finishers.

Thanks for your help and "keep em coming!" ))

Seeya daniel


----------



## bennyprofane (Dec 15, 2016)

These are not the typical Maru Kanjis, so you might be right about it not being a Maru. But Horie sold it as a Maru, no?


----------



## Krassi (Dec 15, 2016)

NOPE as mentionened "shiro suita" nothing more 

And now back to nakayamas!

Seeya Daniel


----------



## Badgertooth (Dec 15, 2016)

Krassi said:


> Hi Badger!
> 
> Well actually doesnt matter what it is, because its good!
> I on
> ...



No need to apologise and it's only a recent conclusion I've arrived at that it possibly isn't suita, this a forum for discussing and debating. How dull if we stuck strictly to OP topics. I will do a review on a stone that was only listed as shou-Honyama but i am convinced is high quality suita but I need my macro lens to capture the su


----------



## Krassi (Dec 15, 2016)

Yeah! 
But i am the grandmaster flash of OT )

But its really hard to tell especially with the Shou-honyama labled stuff what it actually is.. actually its not really important if the stone is awesome and fits into your lineup.
i also have 2 totally different possible nakayamas..

Your stone looks very clean and i love those ones with this special yellow/ocre color.. And if it is on a nice wood socket its mostly for a reason 
The closeup looks interesting.. with all the small red stripes. I got me a reverse lens adapter for my cam and hope to get better closeups too.

Seeya daniel!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 15, 2016)

Video works for me on mobile and the results are impressive! BTW the big tan rock worked for me when I watched it over lunch at the office.


----------



## Badgertooth (Dec 16, 2016)

BLee said:


> superb knife and stone. how good is the edge retention of steels at that refinement?



I'm going to try my best to not gratuitously sharpen it and let you know. Put that edge to work on silverskin removal and it was excellent for the task.


----------

